# Electrical help needed regarding Hymer charger...



## Proff (Nov 9, 2009)

As the title says, 
My leisure  genuine Hymer battery charger is seemingly kaput, but everything checks out as it should.
Only thing perplexing my 'Lectricians is the 3rd wire input bottom right of the four. We know the top two are the pos and neg to the battery but where does the bottom left one come from, or go to ??? bottom right  is a blank ...
wiring diagram seems to ignore it 

I thought it may be a charge sensor to prevent overcharging, but I know nothing 

Any suggestions gratefully received 

Only thing I can think that may have something to do with it is >>
I left coolbox running overnight and flattened the engine battery 
did a jump from the full leisure batteries, it worked, but charger may not have worked since [we were away for 6 weeks before coming back to a hook up] If that is the case Have I in my stupidity blown an inline fuse somewhere on the 3rd wire, so sensor won't let it start charging ??

You all know how Hymer like hiding fuses 


 ...


----------



## Readytoroll (Nov 9, 2009)

Proff said:


> As the title says,
> My leisure  genuine Hymer battery charger is seemingly kaput, but everything checks out as it should.
> Only thing perplexing my 'Lectricians is the 3rd wire input bottom right of the four. We know the top two are the pos and neg to the battery but where does the bottom left one come from, or go to ??? bottom right  is a blank ...
> wiring diagram seems to ignore it
> ...


I don’t know what these chargers are capable of and have never seen one but could it be the bottom left might be another + pos for charging more than one battery.

On my charger I have 2 + pos (one for each battery) and the - neg is shared that is why the bottom right is blanked off.


----------



## guerdeval (Nov 9, 2009)

Is this the great big one under the seat? I have 2, which model do you have?


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 9, 2009)

Proff said:


> As the title says,
> My leisure  genuine Hymer battery charger is seemingly kaput, but everything checks out as it should.
> Only thing perplexing my 'Lectricians is the 3rd wire input bottom right of the four. We know the top two are the pos and neg to the battery but where does the bottom left one come from, or go to ??? bottom right  is a blank ...
> wiring diagram seems to ignore it
> ...



My Hymer has a 7.7Ah fuse in behind the panel above the sink.  Has this gone?

I have jump started mine in the same way with no problems.

Has the mains trip gone?

Chargers can be repaired by maker in Germany.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 9, 2009)

If your van is a Hymer you will have a blue electro box somewhere this is the brain of the van and controls the electrics, mine on my hymer failed and had to be replaced.


----------



## guerdeval (Nov 9, 2009)

Thats it, the electro box, they cost a fortune and delivery was weeks when mine went in the last van so Dave Newell (Telford) wired a separate tiny battery charger alongside it for  about £90


----------



## Proff (Nov 9, 2009)

Mains trip is fine Sockets and fridge working A-OK on 240.

Fuse in the panel above our sink and Hob is fine 

it's a 1993 Hymer S660, got the BIG blue charger under the seat in front of the WC comp..
At the moment I have an Optimate in there and it's doing ok ..

But I would like to know what the heck  is up with the old charger, according to every test it should work.. just need to know what the third wire is attached to


----------



## ajs (Nov 9, 2009)

Proff said:


> just need to know what the third wire is attached to


 


...the 3rd reich  



regards 


aj


----------



## Proff (Nov 9, 2009)

Just for that, I won't visit you in Jail you naughty SPEEDER you !!!!


----------



## nehpets (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi

Can you let me know any type numbers from the  charger unit (electroblok), I may be able to help.

Steve


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Fourth wire*

Hi,
I believe it is a second positive linked to the first one which carries the power from the van battery to the split charge relay in-side the Elecktroblock. This is done to enable the current to flow without causing undue resistance in the conectors thus causing overheating and possible fire. There is also a fuse near the van battery which acts as a protector for the same ciruuit is it possible that you blew this when you jump started the van. Sometimes the fuses just corrode so much they no longer have any contact with the holder and just need a good clean.
Hope this helps.
Wanderer


----------

